# Question for Hamptonplow



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Hamptonplow,

I am newly registered to this site and thus am "not allowed" to PM you directly. I am seriously considering a '05 Chevy 1500HD Crew/short box with Quadrasteer like you have and would also need to plow my own extensive driveway (about a mile of private road plus 4 turnaround areas). I currently have a Western 7.5' PolyPlow UniMount on a '98 Chevy K2500 reg cab/lng box.

Like you, I like to research out-of-the-ordinary applications, and saw that you had spoken with folks at Delphi about plowing with this set up.

My main question is after almost a full season of commercial use how have things worked out?

I would also welcome input from others who have or currently are actually USING a similar set up.

Thanks for any feedback you can offer.

Rip
Bailey, Colorado


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I sent Hamptonplow a PM for you directing him to this thread. He should receive a email telling him about it so he should show up.

Welcome to the site :waving:.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Kevin.... I wondered after I posted in this forum if he would see it. Was going to wait a few more days and repost in the main forum.

Obviously my needs as a homeowner (even with fairly extensive private road) are not the same as the many pros on this site, but I am always interested in what is new and how to perhaps do things better. So I'll be a periodic reader if not contributor.

Thanks for all the useful info.

Rip


----------



## Hamptonplow (Nov 19, 2003)

RipT, I'll post some info later today. Check back.


----------



## Hamptonplow (Nov 19, 2003)

RipT,

I've been very happy with my truck. The only downside has been the amount of ballast required to keep the front end from being too heavy. These trucks usually come loaded, so check the front axle reserve and weigh it after your plow is installed.

Other than that, it's without a doubt, the most comfortable truck I've owned. I put more than 100 miles a day on it and the QS really shines for daily driving. When I plow, I can turn around in places that I couldn't with my ext. cab.

I've posted more info on the site in the past so do a Quadrasteer search and read more. Also, visit the forum at www.quadrasteerclub.com. It's a small forum, but Delphi participates.

Then let me know if you have more questions.

Good luck :waving:


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Hamptonplow,

Thanks for the reply and glad to hear you are still pleased with the truck for all around use as well as plowing. I plan to stay with the Western PolyPlow I currently have, and its 550 or so pounds should not be a problem (I use Timbrens up front). I currently carry about 320 lbs of ballast in the form of solid concrete blocks behind the axle and doubling that would not be a problem either.

I am on the Quadrasteer club forum, have you participated there also? Under what name? Have you had the "Service 4WS" error message light (and resulting default to 2WS mode) come up? Under what circumstances? How did it get resolved? I understand this has been the most common problem although certainly not everyone has been affected and seemingly caused by a wide variety of things (grounds, sensors, software, etc.)

Any issues with GM regarding mounting the plow rig without being "approved" or with the plow prep package? I did read some of your earlier post on this site (how I found you), but may have missed some related ones. Would be interested in seeing any other related posts elsewhere also.

Once again, thanks for the feedback and information. I am seriously considering this truck within the next few months.

Rip


----------



## Hamptonplow (Nov 19, 2003)

Rip, Just make sure you have the truck properly weighed after your upfit. A little bit of weight, out in front of the truck has more of an effect on axle weight than most people realize. It can't be compensated for buy just adding the same amount of ballast. Tarkus has had one of the few accurate explainations that I've seen on this site. Your owner's manual will also give you more info.

I've not had the 4WS error problem that has come up on the club site. It has occurred in a very minute number of trucks. You see it more there because when someone does have a problem, they look for answers. Many are finding there answers there. 

You will not be able to get a plow package with this truck. The only reason being is that the truck comes standard with some of the plow prep components and with the heavy duty trailer package, just about all the rest. You can't get multiple packages that have redundant components. Here's items in the plow package that my truck already has: Oil/Tranny coolers, 145a alt, skid plates. Snow plow prep items I don't have: HD bumper, harness prep, roof wire, "hole" in the dash, HD torsion bars. I miss none of those items and I could swap to the other torsion bars if I wanted to use less ballast, but I like the ride the way it is.

Get some timbrens if you get a GM. My truck squats 1/2" when I raise my plow.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks again for your comments regarding your experience with this set up. I continue to be encouraged that a similar truck with my lighter weight plow is likely to work well with no undue problems for my application. Also glad to hear you never had the 4WS error situation on your truck.

Even though my plow set-up is several hundred pounds less than yours, I will make sure my front axle is within GAWR with plow mounted. I will never be carrying passengers and only very limited road transport with plow raised will ever be incurred. I do run Timbrens on my current truck and would plan to on a new one. If your truck is squatting only 1/2" with plow raised, your set up must be right on.

I have even thought about a possible 4 to 500 lb ballast in the form of welded scrap steel that could be mounted to the hitch receiver when plowing providing maximum counterbalance effect due to it's location. For my plow and application however, this is probably overkill.

Thanks again, and I'll let you know what I end up doing or if further questions come up. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Hamptonplow, Seems I STILL am not allowed to PM you... oh well. I am about to order Chevy 1500HD 4x4 with QS this week. Trust your rig is still working out well for you.

Any last minute advice, issues, problems, or just comments?? Thanks!


----------

